# UEFA Euro 2016 Outright Top Scorer



## aaronwelch2016 (Feb 1, 2016)

Just saw the odds by dafabet and planning to place a couple of dollars to Lewandowski for this year's EURO 2016. What are your insights guys. Thinking of place a half bet on Ronaldo as well but trying to review some other sports book out there. Just post a screenshot here when you have some other options. TIA.


----------



## Betting Forum (Feb 1, 2016)

I would lay Muller if its the same odds at betfair. Almost always the favorite is not the top scorer at euro championships.


----------



## aaronwelch2016 (Feb 1, 2016)

admin said:


> I would lay Muller if its the same odds at betfair. Almost always the favorite is not the top scorer at euro championships.


Thanks for dropping by admin. Yeah, I may think of placing bet on Muller as well. Agree on that. Oftentimes bookmakers are wise and would place very low odds on potential top scorers.


----------

